# Advice on damage repair



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I just got back from Monte Carlo with damage to the left front corner of the splitter and the right sill thanks to car parks with cork screw ramps, steep inclines and high curbs. Two other colleagues with Aston Martins also suffered damage. Lesson learned - avoid underground car parks if poss.

Anyway, I'm looking for advice on a reasonably priced solution of fixing the damage. The car is not a garage queen waiting for summer shows but I do like it to look reasonable.












Thanks for any advice you may have including cost of replacing the splitter.


----------

